# Double DIN removal tip



## muji (Apr 16, 2007)

As an FYI to people about to install iPod adapters... 
If you are removing a newer double DIN from a VW, you'll need the part 42ND_42_002 (42nd Draft Designs 42-002 Radio Removal Keys).
There is a like on Enfig's site for documentation but the link doesn't go anywhere. You can use the Documentation link below to see it directly on the 42 Draft website. What is important is that the longer part of the key (knife blade shaped part) stays pointed towards the OUTSIDE (away from radio).
FYI - Enfig, I called your support and the person told me the reverse -- that blade goes towards center. This is wrong and, per 42 Draft, can even possibly break the interior notches off. Luckily for me, putting them in wrong didn't break anything, but it did take some serious jimmying to get radio out.
Once the keys are properly in place, radio slides out really easily. If it isn't moving at all, keys are not set right. Took me about 20 minutes of trying to make the blade go as far to the outside as possible before I got the ones on the righthand side to finally catch it correctly.
Radio Removal Keys 
Documenation  
BTW - the Dice adapter sounds fantastic.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Double DIN removal tip (muji)*

One on the right was a pain for me as well. I can't get it out of the radio ever since I swapped my HU for an aftermarket. Its sitting on a shelf with one key in it heh. When you slide them in correctly you hear a metal on metal sound. and then a click once the key is fully inserted.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Double DIN removal tip (muji)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muji* »_
FYI - Enfig, I called your support and the person told me the reverse -- that blade goes towards center. This is wrong and, per 42 Draft, can even possibly break the interior notches off. Luckily for me, putting them in wrong didn't break anything, but it did take some serious jimmying to get radio out.


There must have been some misunderstanding becase we all know how to use the keys here. Glad you got it out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Double DIN removal tip ([email protected])*

I fixed the link thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

